# Spitfire BACK TO SCHOOL is here!



## Spitfire Team (Sep 14, 2017)

​​


----------



## StillLife (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes! Just what I have been waiting for, having missed it the previous years (these times when I did not know about Spitfire Audio even). 
So, teachers/students, what is your wishlist?
I am contemplating:

DC Noisemaker. Little quirky gem, I think. Gets me a musical saw!

Evo 3: I like the idea of rhythmic evo's. Could be very usefull in pop/rock-productions also.

Symphonic Strings Evo: sound beautiful and NKS!

Olafur Arnalds Evo (I like Evo's....): also beautiful demo's + you get the individual instruments.

Or should I go big:

Chamber Strings
Bernard Hermann Composer Toolkit
(Both huge, both NKS).

Any thoughts? Wishes?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 14, 2017)

Does being a student of life count?


----------



## ironbut (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm going for it this year with;
Symphonic Strings, Woods, Brass
London Contemporary Strings
Percussion
And one other (still deciding)


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 14, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Does being a student of life count?


Only if you have an ID from Hard Rocks U.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Sep 15, 2017)

This is great! I picked up LCO Strings and have found it very inspiring for writing my next piece, which my Composition prof required of me to have a lot of extended techniques in. 

Thanks Spitfire for the -40% off, it tipped my decision to buy LCO and I'm adoring it


----------



## ZOZZ (Sep 15, 2017)

Fantastic discount. Thank you Spitfire. Thinking of piecing together the entire Symphonic Orchestra with this discount. Was wondering however, if a teacher bought Strings, Brass and Woodwinds with this discount, how would they then go about acquiring Masse? Is that even possible?


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2017)

Was told (recently) on telecon w/SF Support, that Masse is made available 'automatically' when 3rd Lib is purchased .... perhaps placed in SF Audio Library Manager ?

BTW ... THX SF !! TUNDRA just downloaded and shaking _Piggy _hard for BH_CT !


----------



## pfmusic (Sep 16, 2017)

ZOZZ said:


> Fantastic discount. Thank you Spitfire. Thinking of piecing together the entire Symphonic Orchestra with this discount. Was wondering however, if a teacher bought Strings, Brass and Woodwinds with this discount, how would they then go about acquiring Masse? Is that even possible?



Masse is a free library once you've bought the entire 3 symphonic libraries.


----------



## ZOZZ (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you so much for that info, sostenuto and pfmusic. Much appreciated. I'm thinking I will take the plunge here. Damn excited. Love the quality of those libraries. Cheers!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2017)

Sonuscore_The Orchestra, and BO_Inspire were purchased at their Intro(s).
Albion ONE, TUNDRA then added.
Does Bernard Herrmann Composer Tools make sense with these already on-hand? It has such different ensembles and massive content ......

This would be final 'Back-to-School' option and needing to make viable choice.


----------



## Sosimple88 (Sep 17, 2017)

Can anyone accept me as a student, just for the month of October? I need a Spitfire library


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 10, 2017)

Appreciate this so much. Just bought Spitfire Symphonic Strings. Can't wait for this!


----------

